# MUST READ ABOUT HEIGHT-PILL



## john_cope (Nov 28, 2019)

*TAKE THE HEIGHT PILL. IF YOU AREN'T TALL IT'S OVER. YOUR BAD GENES WILL ONLY BE GOOD ENOUGH TO GET A LOWER QUALITY WOMAN. YOU WILL HAVE TO BETABUX HER. YOU WILL COPE THINKING IT'S "TRUE LOVE". YOU WILL CALL HER YOUR "ONEITIS" THINKING THAT SHE'S SPECIAL. YOU WILL GET MARRIED AND HAVE SHORT BETA INCEL SONS JUST LIKE YOURSELF. LIFE IS TRULY OVER FOR SHORT MEN. ALL YOU CAN DO IS COPE. FEMALE SUPERMODELS ARE TALL WOMEN. MEN ONLY LIKE SHORT WOMEN BECAUSE TALL WOMEN HATE SHORT MALES. TALL WOMEN WOULD RATHER BE LESBIANS THAN DATE A SHORT MALE. DECLINING BIRTH RATES IN EUROPE AND ASIA? IT'S BECAUSE WOMEN THINK WITH THEIR VAGINAS, AND THEIR VAGINAS DON'T GET MOIST FOR SUB-185cm MEN.*​


----------



## n33tf1f (Nov 28, 2019)

blackpilled


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 28, 2019)

Over for 180cmcels


----------



## Simone Nobili (Nov 28, 2019)

Im 184 cm😢
1 cm .It was so close


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 28, 2019)

john_cope said:


> * MEN ONLY LIKE SHORT WOMEN BECAUSE TALL WOMEN HATE SHORT MALES. *​


cope tall girls are hideous


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 28, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Im 184 cm😢
> 1 cm .It was so close


what could have been


----------



## john_cope (Nov 28, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> cope tall girls are hideous





https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/14/23/2A6ECF9B00000578-0-image-a-31_1436912557843.jpg







*INCEL COPE INCEL COPE INCEL COPE INCEL COPE INCEL COPE INCEL COPE INCEL COPE INCEL COPE INCEL COPE INCEL COPE INCEL COPE*


----------



## Marw (Nov 28, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> cope tall girls are hideous


tbh ngl


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 28, 2019)

john_cope said:


> https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/14/23/2A6ECF9B00000578-0-image-a-31_1436912557843.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: short >tall


----------



## tincelw (Nov 28, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> Spoiler: short >tall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


short is good for sex
tall is good for making chads


----------



## diggbicc (Nov 28, 2019)

john_cope said:


> https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/14/23/2A6ECF9B00000578-0-image-a-31_1436912557843.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even the same species


----------



## HighIQcel (Nov 28, 2019)

Fortunately, I'm 187 and 190 with shoes. God thank you


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 28, 2019)

keep em' threads coming


----------



## Marw (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## john_cope (Nov 28, 2019)

tincelw said:


> short is good for sex
> tall is good for making chads


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 28, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> keep em' threads coming


my receptors are tolerant to these threads now. guys can we agree to post one of these threads in around 2 weeks?


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 28, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> cope tall girls are hideous


Tall girls are sexy wtf


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm 185,5

over for under 190 cm


----------



## Atman (Nov 28, 2019)

john_cope said:


> * MEN ONLY LIKE SHORT WOMEN BECAUSE TALL WOMEN HATE SHORT MALES. *


This is simply not true, as has been said by others.
Low IQ.


----------



## DidntRead (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 502 (Dec 1, 2019)

Men like short women for the same reason short women like tall men - sexual dymorphism.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 1, 2019)

Atman said:


> This is simply not true, as has been said by others.
> Low IQ.


THAT AVI


----------



## john_cope (Dec 1, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Men like short women for the same reason short women like tall men - sexual dymorphism.


stupid post. lots of guys like asian women, and they are the least sexually dimorphic


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 1, 2019)

john_cope said:


> stupid post. lots of guys like asian women, and they are the least sexually dimorphic


major cope . coope


----------



## reptiles (Dec 1, 2019)

john_cope said:


> *TAKE THE HEIGHT PILL. IF YOU AREN'T TALL IT'S OVER. YOUR BAD GENES WILL ONLY BE GOOD ENOUGH TO GET A LOWER QUALITY WOMAN. YOU WILL HAVE TO BETABUX HER. YOU WILL COPE THINKING IT'S "TRUE LOVE". YOU WILL CALL HER YOUR "ONEITIS" THINKING THAT SHE'S SPECIAL. YOU WILL GET MARRIED AND HAVE SHORT BETA INCEL SONS JUST LIKE YOURSELF. LIFE IS TRULY OVER FOR SHORT MEN. ALL YOU CAN DO IS COPE. FEMALE SUPERMODELS ARE TALL WOMEN. MEN ONLY LIKE SHORT WOMEN BECAUSE TALL WOMEN HATE SHORT MALES. TALL WOMEN WOULD RATHER BE LESBIANS THAN DATE A SHORT MALE. DECLINING BIRTH RATES IN EUROPE AND ASIA? IT'S BECAUSE WOMEN THINK WITH THEIR VAGINAS, AND THEIR VAGINAS DON'T GET MOIST FOR SUB-185cm MEN.*​





Biggest cope fucking pill keep crying for the cavill pill my theory is superior


----------



## spark (Dec 1, 2019)

I remember when sub-5'7 was considered manlet. Now even guys at 180cm are.


BRUTAL INDEED.


----------



## Reoa (Dec 1, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> cope tall girls are hideous


Tall girls are better than short girls


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 1, 2019)

An other atomic blackpill: height only worls when you have the frame and the width tall toothpicks don't count.


----------



## john_cope (Dec 1, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> An other atomic blackpill: height only worls when you have the frame and the width tall toothpicks don't count.


actually they do.
its called *face height frame*
not *hindu shitskin manlet cope*


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 1, 2019)

No height for long midface, weak bones and ugly mouth


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 1, 2019)

john_cope said:


> actually they do.
> its called *face height frame*
> not *hindu shitskin manlet cope*


Lol u didn't underdtand me at all. What i wanted to say is height is only an advantage when you have the frame for it if you're a framecel it doesn't count.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Dec 1, 2019)

Lol what 


john_cope said:


> *VAGINAS DON'T GET MOIST FOR SUB-185cm MEN*​



LOL WHAT, YOU THINK 185CM IS ENOUGH IN 2019

ITS OVER IF YOU'RE NOT AT LEAST 200 CM YOU FUCKING INCEL

STOP COPING 

GIRLS WON'T LET YOU NEAR THEM IF YOUR HEIGHT STARTS WITH 1
WHAT A LOSER COPING FAGGOT


----------



## Gonners (Dec 1, 2019)

op is that you in your avi?


edit: i wanted to add that i recently fucked a girl that's like 5'4 - 5'5, i'm 5'7 (170cm) i guess her vagina didn't care too too much that i was sub 185cm... moist as hell and i came inside her like 4 times.

keep coping asian boy


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 1, 2019)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Lol what
> 
> 
> LOL WHAT, YOU THINK 185CM IS ENOUGH IN 2019
> ...


----------



## KEy21 (Dec 1, 2019)

Women like tall men? Groundbreaking thread OP

Great new contribution to PSL


----------



## john_cope (Dec 1, 2019)

Gonners said:


> op is that you in your avi?


thats obviously not me


----------



## Gonners (Dec 1, 2019)

john_cope said:


> thats obviously not me



pretty sure that's you bro...


----------



## DidntRead (Dec 1, 2019)

spark said:


> I remember when sub-5'7 was considered manlet. Now even guys at 199cm are.
> 
> 
> BRUTAL INDEED.


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 1, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Lol u didn't underdtand me at all. What i wanted to say is height is only an advantage when you have the frame for it if you're a framecel it doesn't count.


It’s definitely better to be taller and skinny but people underestimate how much a shit frame kills your looks. absolute pussy dryer


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 1, 2019)

SHOE LIFTS DONT DO SHIT, THEY WONT GIVE YOU A TALL PERSONALITY OR TALL PERSON FRAME. *GIRLS CAN SMELL A 5 11" CEL FROM A MILE A WAY*


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Dec 1, 2019)

john_cope said:


> stupid post. lots of guys like asian women, and they are the least sexually dimorphic


Asian women are some of the most feminine you can get. I hope you are trolling otherwise you are legit brain-dead.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 1, 2019)

Alibaba69 said:


> SHOE LIFTS DONT DO SHIT, THEY WONT GIVE YOU A TALL PERSONALITY OR TALL PERSON FRAME. *GIRLS CAN SMELL A 5 11" CEL FROM A MILE A WAY*


That’s cope. Women can’t tell height. 5’11 to a female is 6’1


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 1, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> That’s cope. Women can’t tell height. 5’11 to a female is 6’1


Ok thats not true.5 ft 11 is too short to not know


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 1, 2019)

Thinking about LL gives me the dopamine rush of my day


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 1, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Ok thats not true.5 ft 11 is too short to not know


You can easily fraud 6’1 as 5’11. Only men will call you out


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 1, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> An other atomic blackpill: height only worls when you have the frame and the width tall toothpicks don't count.


you talkin shit bout me hombre'??


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 1, 2019)

tincelw said:


> short is good for sex
> *tall is good for making chads*



The vast majortiy of Chads have children with short or average height women. Lmao at your COPE. If you have to rely on a woman's height to have good looking male offspring, it means Your genes are inferior.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Dec 1, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> That’s cope. Women can’t tell height. 5’11 to a female is 6’1


THATS A HUGE COPE, 5 11 guys saying they are 6ft are manlets. Actual 6ft is ideal VIRGIN


Blackout.xl said:


> You can easily fraud 6’1 as 5’11. Only men will call you out


HUGE cope under 6ft is manlet


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 1, 2019)

Once you're 5,10 its all about face ( frame helps too )


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 4, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Dec 4, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>



how tall r u


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 4, 2019)

lookserumaxeru said:


> how tall r u


He’s 6’7


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 5, 2019)

Lifts will get me to 185, I'll only leave the house in the mornings.

Phew safe.


----------



## duckpeter8000 (Dec 5, 2019)

If you are short, If you are really short...its over for you. No Girl wants a short guy. If you are short, under 6 foot, its over. In 5-10 years, you have to be 7 foot. At the moment you have to be at least 6'5, 6'4...its over.


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 5, 2019)

reptiles said:


> Biggest cope fucking pill keep crying for the cavill pill my theory is superior


 Henry Cavill is only 184.2cm though...


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 5, 2019)

SteveRogers said:


> Henry Cavill is only 184.2cm though...


Its ok in america


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 5, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Its ok in america


Yeah I know (I'm only 182cm), but wasn't this post all about being doomed if you're sub 185?


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 5, 2019)

SteveRogers said:


> Yeah I know (I'm only 182cm), but wasn't this post all about being doomed if you're sub 185?


Yeah but if your really 184 cm.
You actually are 185 cm because many people lie.
Also you can just wear small lifts and there is no difference


----------



## SteveRogers (Dec 5, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Yeah but if your really 184 cm.
> You actually are 185 cm because many people lie.
> Also you can just wear small lifts and there is no difference


I'm 185cm in my work boots, does that count 😂, work with Asians too so I feel about 6'5"


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 5, 2019)

SteveRogers said:


> I'm 185cm in my work boots, does that count 😂, work with Asians too so I feel about 6'5"


Asian = dopamine material for non asians


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 5, 2019)

Height is the biggest cope ever ( once you're 5'10 of course ).
A 5'11 man with a handsome 7 PSL face and good frame will always mog the less handsome 6.2 guy always. Face>(height=frame).


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 5, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Height is the biggest cope ever ( once you're 5'10 of course ).
> A 5'11 man with a handsome 7 PSL face and good frame will always mog the less handsome 6.2 guy always. Face>(height=frame).


Yap it's true but if you're a 4 psl normie height helps


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 5, 2019)

i think if you are sub 180 you have to be very good looking for a chance with a girl


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Dec 5, 2019)

IF I NEVER TOOK ACCUTANE THIS THREAD WOULDNT HAVE RUINED MY DAY !


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 5, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yap it's true but if you're a 4 psl normie height helps


Yep. But won't help on getting that +7psl hotty unless the height was packed with a handsome FACE.


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 5, 2019)

Yahyeet said:


> IF I NEVER TOOK ACCUTANE THIS THREAD WOULDNT HAVE RUINED MY DAY !


rip liver


----------



## GigantorMaxxer (Dec 5, 2019)

F


6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Lol u didn't underdtand me at all. What i wanted to say is height is only an advantage when you have the frame for it if you're a framecel it doesn't count.


Framecels are so rare it's irrelevant actually

Being small framed and tall (which is the normal, tall and big framed is really rare) is attractive aswell


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 5, 2019)

Autists here are always so extreme.

It's either 'IT'S 6'8 OR OVER' or 'HEIGHT DOESN'T MATTER AT ALL'

Do you guys really not realise that nothing is so black and white?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Autists here are always so extreme.
> 
> It's either 'IT'S 6'8 OR OVER' or 'HEIGHT DOESN'T MATTER AT ALL'
> 
> Do you guys really not realise that nothing is so black and white?


6'7" or over 👺


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 6'7" or over 👺



*6'8

Over 4 you.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> *6'8
> 
> Over 4 you.


i wear airmaxx bro


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Height is the biggest cope ever ( once you're 5'10 of course ).
> A 5'11 man with a handsome 7 PSL face and good frame will always mog the less handsome 6.2 guy always. Face>(height=frame).


*THIS IS GOOD POST YOU USER THAT I CANT EVEN SPELL YOUR NICKNAME BUDDYBOYO*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> *THIS IS GOOD POST YOU USER THAT I CANT EVEN SPELL YOUR NICKNAME BUDDYBOYO*


its cope for you bcuz ur ugly


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i wear airmaxx bro



Just Airmaxx bro.

But you can never go on a beach. that one inch fraud would be exposed.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> its cope for you bcuz ur ugly


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ITS NOT COPE!!!!!!! WOMEN WANT GL MAN THAT IS AT LEAST SAME HEIGHT AS THEM! HEIGHT IS BONUS FOR THE FACE, IF YOU HAVE UGLY FACE NO HEIGHT WILL SAVE YOU, YOU WILL GET NOTHING, WHIL AS SUPER HOT MANLET YOU AT LEAST WILL TASTE PUSSY OF SHORT FOIDS*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ITS NOT COPE!!!!!!! WOMEN WANT GL MAN THAT IS AT LEAST SAME HEIGHT AS THEM! HEIGHT IS BONUS FOR THE FACE, IF YOU HAVE UGLY FACE NO HEIGHT WILL SAVE YOU, YOU WILL GET NOTHING, WHIL AS SUPER HOT MANLET YOU AT LEAST WILL TASTE PUSSY OF SHORT FOIDS*


did u not understand what i said

u arent even tall and you are ugly yet u talk about how height doesnt help you?

what the fuck r u on


----------



## Hades (Dec 5, 2019)

188cm and 191cm in shoes. I still feel average cause I live around tall people.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 5, 2019)

height begins and ends at 5'9


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> did u not understand what i said
> 
> u arent even tall and you are ugly yet u talk about how height doesnt help you?
> 
> what the fuck r u on


*I AM NOT EVEN NOT THAT TALL? *
*TIME TO MAKE THIS FUCKING POLL
I DON'T LISTEN TO THIS COWBOY
FUCKING GIANT IS RIGHT THERE!!
MANLETS INCLES TALLFAGS SLAYING?
IS IT OVER AT 6'7? WHY THIS TALFAG IS NOT SLAYING?
LOOK RIGHT THERE MANLET!! 
WHAT? HOW HE'S WITH HIS GF PLAYING?!!!
WE SHOULD FUCKING ROPE TODAY*
*BLACPILL DOSES OF TODAY!!!!!!*


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> *I AM NOT EVEN NOT THAT TALL? *
> *TIME TO MAKE THIS FUCKING POLL
> I DON'T LISTEN TO THIS COWBOY
> FUCKING GIANT IS RIGHT THERE!!
> ...


ur like 5-7 cm above the average which is nothing retard. u dont become tall just bcuz ur not short and ur taller then women

ur tall when u visibly heightmog most other man consisntently. it starts around 6'4", not before


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ur like 5-7 cm above the average which is nothing retard. u dont become tall just bcuz ur not short and ur taller then women
> 
> ur tall when u visibly heightmog most other man consisntently. it starts around 6'4", not before


*HAHA LOL, ABOVE AVERGE HEIGHT IS TALL AVERGE HEIGHT IS MORE LIKE 178CM WHERE I LIVE. *


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> *HAHA LOL, ABOVE AVERGE HEIGHT IS TALL AVERGE HEIGHT IS MORE LIKE 178CM WHERE I LIVE. *


ye keep coping and calling yourself tall. i bet your mama calls you tall "big boi" JFL


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> *HAHA LOL, ABOVE AVERGE HEIGHT IS TALL AVERGE HEIGHT IS MORE LIKE 178CM WHERE I LIVE. *


You clearly have no idea what it's like to height/size mog people.
You are just a bit over average.
When you are at the level of me and @cocainecowboy you understand.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ye keep coping and calling yourself tall. i bet your mama calls you tall "big boi" JFL


JFL JFL I'M 2ND/3RD TALLEST DUDE IN THE 27 DUDE CLASS LOL, TALLEST DUDE IS 6'3 (190CM SO NOT EVEN FULL HAHA)


eyes said:


> You clearly have no idea what it's like to height/size mog people.
> You are just a bit over average.
> When you are at the level of me and @cocainecowboy you understand.


OK OK I REMEMBER 3 DUDES IN MY LIFETIME THAT'S YOURE HEIGHT. 6'1-6'2 IS TALL, FROM 6'3 TO 6'5 IS VERY TALL, 6'6 AND MORE IS GIANT. ITS LIKE CALLING 5PSL GUY NOT GL, BECOUSE GL STARTS FROM 6PSL LOL. IDK IDK MAYBE I LIVE IN MANLET LAND.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> JFL JFL I'M 2ND/3RD TALLEST DUDE IN THE 27 DUDE CLASS LOL, TALLEST DUDE IS 6'3 (190CM SO NOT EVEN FULL HAHA)
> 
> OK OK I REMEMBER 3 DUDES IN MY LIFETIME THAT'S YOURE HEIGHT. 6'1-6'2 IS TALL, FROM 6'3 TO 6'5 IS VERY TALL, 6'6 AND MORE IS GIANT. ITS LIKE CALLING 5PSL GUY NOT GL, BECOUSE GL STARTS FROM 6PSL LOL. IDK IDK MAYBE I LIVE IN MANLET LAND.


nobody is tall under 190 cm just lol. thats what 180-190 range is, above the average, not tall lol

same way how 6 feet is magic number for US cunts its 190 cm in europe


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Dec 5, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> An other atomic blackpill: height only worls when you have the frame and the width tall toothpicks don't count.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 5, 2019)

nasw


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 5, 2019)

i wish i was 5'9


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> nobody is tall under 190 cm just lol. thats what 180-190 range is, above the average, not tall lol
> 
> same way how 6 feet is magic number for US cunts its 190 cm in europe


190? 180 lol. Normies view you as a tall from 180. At least from what i see and hear ever day. Tallest dude in my class in one 9f the first lessons was randomly called so Tall and he said that hes maybe 190 (not more for sure). Foids call tall guys that are slightly shorter thanme. Like i said maybe i live in manlet land
My buddy called me giraffe. In other situation when We did some grappling on the mats and he said that im so tall and long


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 5, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> 190? 180 lol. Normies view you as a tall from 180. At least from what i see and hear ever day. Tallest dude in my class in one 9f the first lessons was randomly called so Tall and he said that hes maybe 190 (not more for sure). Foids call tall guys that are slightly shorter thanme. Like i said maybe i live in manlet land


no they dont view you tall from 180 cm. 180 cm is literally the AVERAGE height in many european countries amongst young males






your countries average is 181 cm(if ur from czech republic, i cant rememebr) (young males only too)

your 187cm doesnt make you tall, it makes you visibly above average. if by being visibly above average makes you tall then ur tall. by this logic a 6 inch dick is a big dick since 5 inch is the average and 6 inch is visibly bigger than 5. is a 6 inch dick big? you got your answer if ur tall or not

btw i dont care how manlet your classmates are lol. just bcuz ur taller than some subhuman that doesnt make you tall, they arent your compeititon


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 5, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no they dont view you tall from 180 cm. 180 cm is literally the AVERAGE height in many european countries amongst young males
> 
> View attachment 183901
> 
> ...


Shhh boyo. Idk where do you live,but in Poland in my school 180 is not averge height. More like a 178. So for me
Tall=visibly above averge height
Gl=above averge in looks (5psl)

By tall i dont mean that someone is fucking gigant. You are not tall. Youre a freak giant. Same as calling Barret or opry gl. They're gods not Gl. Gl is someone who is 5psl not 8. Same goes to height. Youre not tall 6'5. Youre very fucking tall, like 6psl dude is very fucking gl. Maybe for you being tall is similar to being giga gl. I'm looking down on most of dudes, thats enough for me to feel tall. And i just look at dudes that are my height and i see its fucking tall long body. I looked at my height Mark on wardrobe and thats fucking tall. Not giant tier y like you are but clearly tall long body. This is what i consider tall. Above averge, looking down on most dudes and looking tall and long.


----------



## dogapm123 (Dec 6, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no they dont view you tall from 180 cm. 180 cm is literally the AVERAGE height in many european countries amongst young males
> 
> View attachment 183901
> 
> ...


Tall or short are just a random subjective assertions, %95 of the woman population would just consider 187 as a tall height if they are not intoxicated by frauded height number but in a brutal community like this yeah we shouldn't consider 187 tall


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 6, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Shhh boyo. Idk where do you live,but in Poland in my school 180 is not averge height. More like a 178. So for me
> Tall=visibly above averge height
> Gl=above averge in looks (5psl)
> 
> By tall i dont mean that someone is fucking gigant. You are not tall. Youre a freak giant. Same as calling Barret or opry gl. They're gods not Gl. Gl is someone who is 5psl not 8. Same goes to height. Youre not tall 6'5. Youre very fucking tall, like 6psl dude is very fucking gl. Maybe for you being tall is similar to being giga gl. I'm looking down on most of dudes, thats enough for me to feel tall. And i just look at dudes that are my height and i see its fucking tall long body. I looked at my height Mark on wardrobe and thats fucking tall. Not giant tier y like you are but clearly tall long body. This is what i consider tall. Above averge, looking down on most dudes and looking tall and long.


I agree 100% 
If you are 6 ft 1 barefoot you are tall.
Simple as that.
6 ft 1+ tall
6 ft 3.5 +very tall
6 ft 6 +Gigantic among normaö people


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 6, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Ok thats not true.5 ft 11 is too short to not know


bro 

if i don't get to 6ft 8 im getting LL and then im gonna wear lifts to be 6ft 10 ma nig


Simone Nobili said:


> I agree 100%
> If you are 6 ft 1 barefoot you are tall.
> Simple as that.
> 6 ft 1+ tall
> ...


nah man

average teenage boy in the nederlands is 6ft 9


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 6, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Height is the biggest cope ever ( once you're 5'10 of course ).
> A 5'11 man with a handsome 7 PSL face and good frame will always mog the less handsome 6.2 guy always. Face>(height=frame).


*6'2 is manlet. 6'5 is when you are consider a human being jfl. 
6'7 gymceled 5psl mogs a 5'11 6-7psl with narrow clavicles and small head circumference.*


----------



## Simone Nobili (Dec 6, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> bro
> 
> if i don't get to 6ft 8 im getting LL and then im gonna wear lifts to be 6ft 10 ma nig
> 
> ...


ok😢


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 6, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *6'7 is manlet. *


6'8 or death


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 6, 2019)

@cocainecowboy i know you have giga giant height but no need to pull someone down to get some validation
@Pietrosiek boyo is indeed tall except Holland


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 6, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> @cocainecowboy i know you have giga giant height but no need to pull someone down to get some validation
> @Pietrosiek boyo is indeed tall except Holland


Cocaineboy ain’t that tall

he isn’t as tall as @eyes


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 6, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Cocaineboy ain’t that tall
> 
> he isn’t as tall as @eyes


It's just 1in


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 6, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yap it's true but if you're a 4 psl normie height helps


Yeah, height doesn't really matter if you're very ugly or very gl but for 3-6 psl face it has effect.


----------

